# Good 'budget' chuck - does is exist?ML7



## SVB (15 Jan 2016)

Hi,

After trying to sort a rubbish chuck that was supplied with the used (ML7) lathe I have and a false start on eBay (chuck described as Myford compatible so given numbers involved, fine thought I and paid up to find chuck supplied suits a ML4 which the seller knew but decided not to state - arghhh) so pineappled off and decided to get new one.

Budget circa £100 so thinking of offerings from Chronos / R?? Etc which gives chuck / backplate / key and int+ext jaws.

Any gems out there or horrors to avoid. I'm only after general use, not making parts for F1 engines!

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jan 2016)

You bought a lathe and got a church with it??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Myfordman (15 Jan 2016)

I would trust chucks and backplates sold by Arc Euro Trade. Even though they source their items from around the world, their QC is very good.

You should get a 100mm SC 3 jaw and backplate inside our budget.


----------



## SVB (15 Jan 2016)

phil.p":330nac8y said:


> You bought a lathe and got a church with it??? :shock: :shock:



Predictive typing - Grrrr. Fixed!

S


----------



## dickm (15 Jan 2016)

Worth a look on the Home workshop site for a secondhand Burnerd or Pratt and Whitney. Myfords usually seem to use Burnerds.


----------



## Normancb (15 Jan 2016)

I believe the ML7 was originally supplied with a Pratt-Burnerd chuck and they went over to the Toolmex Bison chuck at some point. Both still available but outside your budget.

Arc Euro, Chronos, RDG Tools are all pretty reliable suppliers. Lots of chucks available with recessed back and you can buy backplates ready machined to fit the Myford spindle nose - you screw the backplate on then machine it to fit the chuck recess and drill to take the 3 retaining bolts. Cast iron machines beautifully so it's a nice job and will be well within your budget.


----------



## DTR (17 Jan 2016)

SVB":pcxm3vc2 said:


> Budget circa £100 so thinking of offerings from Chronos / R?? Etc which gives chuck / backplate / key and int+ext jaws.



I have an HBM 4" 3-jaw chuck (already fitted with backplate, ready to run), and an internally-threaded HBM 4-jaw independent. Originally I bought them for my ML4, but they've both now migrated to my new ML7. Both chucks came from RDG. The 3-jaw has about 5 thou of runout, which I'm fine with as I don't rely on any 3-jaw for accuracy. I've been using both quite regularly for 3 to 4 years and I'm quite happy with them.

Incidentally, why can't you use the one you bought from ebay? My ML4 had a 1-1/8" spindle nose, same as an ML7 except without the register. The earlier ML4s had a 7/8" spindle. Either way, couldn't you bore out the backplate to suit your ML7?


----------



## chipmunk (18 Jan 2016)

Simon,
Arc and Chronos are good to do business with IMHO, with a slight preference for Arc. If you're likely to be upgrading from your Myford, a separate backplate may be worth considering.

FWIW, and I hope I'm not teaching my Grandmother. It obviously depends what you're doing but on the metalworking lathe a 4-jaw independent is slightly less convenient but will always give better accuracy. If you can get used to using 2 opposing chuck keys in conjunction with a DTI it is pretty quick to mount stuff within a thou.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npJfKhkS0QE

HTH
Jon


----------



## graduate_owner (18 Jan 2016)

Could you just get a replacement backplate to fit the ML7? Perhaps you could sell the existing back plate to a ML4 owner to recoup some of your outlay?

K


----------



## SVB (4 Feb 2016)

Just bit the bullet and ordered 125mm 3 jaw from RDG. Yep, could re-machine new backplate etc but at £55 for ebay chuck, £20 for backplate I've pretty much spent the cost of a new unit and does not have external jaws or chuck key so new n shiny it is.

THanks for input above.

Simon


----------

